# Samba: ERROR: Target 'com_err' re-defined as SYSLIB

## imrambi

I have been unable to install any version of Samba4. I get the same error on every version I have tried.

```
 emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 3.15.0 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.15.0-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4600M_CPU_@_2.90GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7856044 total,   3427864 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 01 May 2016 21:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=haswell"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=haswell"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng archive autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth bluray branding brtfs bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdr cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus dhcpcd dmraid dri dts dv dvb dvd encode exif expat fat ffmpeg flac fontconfig fontforge fortran fuse fusei gdbm gnutls gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk3 gtkstyle gudev hdri iconv icu ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k kdenlive lame lzma matroska mdnsresponder-compat minizip mjpeg mmx mmxext modules mp3 mpeg mtp multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ntfs offical-branding ofx ogg opengl openmp opus pam pcre pcre16 pdf perl png policykit poliykit polkit postscript pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime raw readline samba sdl seccomp see3 session sftp sqlite sse sse2 sse4_2 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg syslog taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upnp usb v4l vaapi vdpau video vim-syntax vlc vorbis vpx wave wavpack wifi x264 x265 xattr xinerama xkb xml xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx2 sse sse3 mmx mno-3dnow sse4_2 sse4_1 sssei avx sse2 ssse3 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_US" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```
 emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-4.2.11 [3.6.25] USE="acl avahi client cups gnutls%* pam syslog system-mitkrb5%* -addc% -addns -ads -aio* -cluster -dmapi -fam -iprint% -ldap -quota (-selinux) -systemd% {-test%} -winbind* (-caps%) (-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%) (-ldb%) (-netapi%*) (-readline%*) (-server%*) (-smbclient%*) (-smbsharemodes%) (-swat%)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%*" 

```

```
Checking for dirfd                                                                              : ok 

Checking for declaration of dirfd                                                               : ok 

Checking for member dd_fd in DIR                                                                : not found 

Using in-tree heimdal kerberos defines

Checking for program krb5-config.heimdal                                                        : not found 

Checking for program krb5-config                                                                : not found 

Checking for system com_err                                                                     : yes 

Checking for com_right_r                                                                        : ok 

ERROR: Target 'com_err' in directory /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86/source4/heimdal_build re-defined as SYSLIB - was SYSLIB

 * ERROR: net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4393:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2694:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2908:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2555:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2553:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  469:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2688:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3127:  Called waf-utils_src_configure '--enable-fhs' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-modulesdir=/usr/lib32/samba' '--with-piddir=/run/samba' '--bundled-libraries=NONE' '--builtin-libraries=NONE' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-rpath-install' '--nopyc' '--nopyo' '--without-acl-support' '--without-ad-dc' '--without-dnsupdate' '--without-ads' '--without-aio-support' '--disable-avahi' '--without-cluster-support' '--disable-cups' '--without-dmapi' '--without-fam' '--disable-gnutls' '--disable-iprint' '--without-ldap' '--without-pam' '--without-pam_smbpass' '--without-quotas' '--without-syslog' '--without-systemd' '--with-system-mitkrb5' '--without-winbind' '--disable-python'

 *   environment, line 5348:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       CCFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" LINKFLAGS="${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS}" "${WAF_BINARY}" "--prefix=${EPREFIX}/usr" "${libdir[@]}" "$@" configure || die "configure failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-fs/samba-4.2.11::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-4.2.11/work/samba-4.2.11'

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

I don't like to wake up dead threats, but its for search engine readers with the same issue.

As you can see its about heimdal cryto redeference. In the past the app-crypt/heimdal package was used. But if you try to merge that in 2017 you get a block with the package app-crypt/mit-krb5.

So the solution is: emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5

----------

